# Null Meter Asphalt Alpencross



## rachit (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte Alpencross fahren jedoch dabei 0 Meter auf Asphalt bzw Straße.

1. Frage: Hat das schon mal wer gemacht?

Route hab ich noch nicht festgelegt. Ziel aber wahrscheinlich Gardersee.
Wo könnte es eurer Meinung nach am ehesten funkionieren?
Wo sind die größten Probleme? 

Danke für eure Mithilfe.


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2007)

wieviel sind deiner meinung nach 0 Meter? 
besser gesagt: wieviel % würdest noch akzeptieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rachit (2. Dezember 2007)

tja, einzelne Straßen überquären würd ich, wenn es sich garnicht vermeiden lässt noch in kaufnehmen.
Zielsetzung ist aber 0%, also auch dass irgendwie zu umgehen.

Ich bin aber auch über Vorschläge mit 0-20% glücklich, das lässt sich ja vielleicht noch verfeinern.

Durch den Inn schwimmen wär für mich z.b. kein Problem.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2007)

darf ich fragen, ob du schon mal in den alpen beiken warst?


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

jau, die Frage stellt sich mir auch: viele wirklich schöne Anfahrten geghen die ersten 2-500 Hm über asphaltierte Wege, dann kommt Schotter, dann Trail, dann Tragen - und dann geht's runter!
nur Asphalt um nur-des-Aphalts-willen find ich d...


----------



## noco (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Idee sehr reizvoll - warum gleich von vorneherein so rumätzen?
Und überhaupt: Asphalt zu meiden ist imho der Hauptzweck oder Grundgedanke des bikens.....oda?

Grüsse
Bernd


----------



## MATTESM (3. Dezember 2007)

sind halt dann tragestrecken. also asphalt -> bike schultern... 
..m..

spassbeiseite: jede tour wird in die richtung optimiert. 0% ist in einem von zivilisation geprägten lebensraum wie den alpen an ihrer besiedeltsten stelle (ziel gardAsee) schlicht unmöglich, außer man schwimmt wirklich und quert dann ohne rücksicht auf wege über wiesen felder wälder berge. aber interessant wäre mal eine tour zu optimieren bis sie den geringst möglichen asphaltanteil hat, ohne blödsinnige aktionen nur um des asphalt willens einzubauen. bin gespannt.
..m..


----------



## Ede (4. Dezember 2007)

*Tolles Projekt!!*

Eine Überlegung:
Du hast sicher schon mit dem üblichen Transalp-Routenplaner von Stanciu rumgespielt - ein Standard AC hat ca. 50 % Teeranteil. Warum ist das so? Was treibt den Teeranteil hoch?

- AC Dauer ist begrenzt (meist eine Woche), Start und Ziel sind fix, also muss auch "Strecke gemacht werden"

- der DurchschnittsAC'ler möchte keine lange Schiebe und Tragepassage

- nur ausgewählte Unterkünfte (z.B. nur Hotelübernachtung im Tal)

Vielleicht ein Ansatz:
Hilft der heimliche Blick zu unseren Wanderfreunden? Wie fahrbar ist z.B. der Fernwanderweg E5 oder die ViaAlpina?


----------



## Ede (4. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, ob du schon mal in den alpen beiken warst?



Der Bike-Kollege kommt aus Innsbruck....


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2007)

Ede schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Ansatz:
> Hilft der heimliche Blick zu unseren Wanderfreunden? Wie fahrbar ist z.B. der Fernwanderweg E5 oder die ViaAlpina?


wenn du gern n freerider bergauf traegst sicher ein vielversprechender ansatz. vorausgesetzt 
du faehrst gut genug.


----------



## MTBMax (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find den Ansatz spannend. So bekommt man selbst im bekanntesten Gelände ein bißchen Expeditionsgefühle. Ist sicher nix für den ersten Alpencross, aber da der Kollege aus Innsbruck kommt, wird er die Berge schon ein wenig kennen. Außerdem macht's Spaß im Winter zu planen.

Das Problem sind die Täler. Hier sind die wichtigen Verkehrswege asphaltiert. Nicht asphaltierte Wege dürften meistens Umwege sein. Bei der Planung sollte man die Täler daher auf der Karte möglichst "senkrecht" nehmen. Schnell runter, schnell wieder rauf... "Normale" Alpencross-Routen nehmen ja die Täler immer mal wieder längs, um Strecke zu machen und die hm im Rahmen zu halten.

Jetzt aber genug allgemein gelabert, ich fang mal mit der Strecke an. Da das Ziel ja feststeht, fang ich rückwärts an. Als Abfahrt zum Gardasee bietet sich der Klassiker Tremalzo und Ponale an. Nächste zu klärende Frage: Wie kommt man asphaltfrei von Westen/Norden auf den Tremalzo?

Grüße,
Max

PS: Übrigens ist es irreführend, den Aspahlt*strecken*anteil als Maßstab heranzuziehen. Passender wäre der prognostizierte Asphalt*zeit*anteil. Ich persönlich habe kein Problem, 30km Luftlinie auf gerader, leicht abschüssiger Teerstraße in einer guten Stunde zu fahren, wenn ich dafür im Anschluß für eine tollen Übergang von vielleicht 8km Luftlinie mir vier bis fünf Stunden Zeit nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja, nur leider hat ja die Ponale schon einen gehörigen Asfaltanteil, dürfte also flachfallen...


----------



## MTBMax (4. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Tja, nur leider hat ja die Ponale schon einen gehörigen Asfaltanteil, dürfte also flachfallen...



Da hast du natürlich recht...   Schlimm, wenn man so schnell vor sich hinschreibt und nicht denkt. Da merke ich, dass ich im Kopf bis dato nie nach Aspahlt ja/nein selektiert habe...

Also, wie kommt man asphaltfrei zum Gardasee "runter"? 

Max


----------



## tintinMUC (4. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Also, wie kommt man asphaltfrei zum Gardasee "runter"?


 ich hab da die gpx-tracks von ein paar Klettersteigen, die helfen koennten


----------



## soederbohm (4. Dezember 2007)

Sehr interessantes Projekt! Mal sehen, was herauskommt, vielleicht mach ich auch sowas in der Richtung im kommenden Jahr.

Welche Pässe gibt es denn überhaupt, die man ohne Teeranteil fahren kann. Oft ist die Zufahrtsstraße ja schon geteert. Aber z.B. die Schneebergscharte würde gehen. Wenn man ohne Teer nach Maiern im Ridnauntal kommt, kann man ohne Teer bis in Passeiertal fahren.

Zur letzten Etappe: Dürfte recht schwer werden, ohne Teer nach Riva/Torbole zu kommen. Wenn man von Osten kommt vielleicht den Mt. Altissimo runter (natürlich nicht über die Strada), aber wie kommt man von "hinten" rauf?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dertutnix (4. Dezember 2007)

was verstehst du bitte unter asphalt?

teer?

beton?

asphalt?

pflaster?

wenn du asphalt i.e.s. nimmst, hast du evtl eine chance ...


----------



## MTBMax (4. Dezember 2007)

dertutnix schrieb:


> was verstehst du bitte unter asphalt?
> 
> teer?
> 
> ...



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass rachit jegliche Form von künstlichem und geschlossenem Straßenbelag meint.

Bei betonierten Rampen in Forststraßen muss man dann halt ein paar Meter tragen   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube, man müsste betonierte Forstwege sogar fast gelten lassen. Denn da viele Steilstücke zur bessern Fahrbarkeit betoniert sind, wird man kaum drumrumkommen. Aber das liegt ja nicht bei mir...


----------



## dertutnix (4. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass rachit jegliche Form von künstlichem und geschlossenem Straßenbelag meint.



damit bleibt das projekt ein schönes und sehr interessantes projekt.

zuminest solange man sich auf wege beschränkt und nicht querfeldein marschiert.

btw: auch interessant, wieviel anteil an "asphalt" die europäischen fernwanderwege haben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Wenn man ohne Teer nach Maiern im Ridnauntal kommt, kann man ohne Teer bis in Passeiertal fahren.



Aber wie kommst du im Passeiertal weiter? Als logischer Übergang kommt ja nur das Eisjöchl in Frage, da musst du in jedem Fall über die Timmelsjochstr. und auf der anderen Seite ist ja auch erstmal Asfalt. Aber vielleicht geht ja irgend ein Steig Ri. Pfelders hoch?


----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2007)

ist für mich ein rein akademisches gedankenexperiment, fernab jeder realität. 
in diesem verständnis aber sehr interessant.


----------



## MTBMax (4. Dezember 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ist für mich ein rein akademisches gedankenexperiment, fernab jeder realität.
> in diesem verständnis aber sehr interessant.



Seh ich auch so. Manchmal wirft die theoretische Grundlagenforschung, aber auch alltagstaugliche Innovationen ab...

Kommt man direkt von Norden über San Giovanni irgendwie komplett nach Riva runter (nicht die Teerstraße nach Arco)? Ich bin da die letzten hm immer Straße gefahren. Wie geht da die Marathon-Strecke?

Noch weiter nördlich liegt dann die Brenta. Das geht sicher ohne Teer... ...aber fahrbar...?

Max


----------



## tintinMUC (4. Dezember 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber wie kommst du im Passeiertal weiter? Als logischer Übergang kommt ja nur das Eisjöchl in Frage, da musst du in jedem Fall über die Timmelsjochstr. und auf der anderen Seite ist ja auch erstmal Asfalt. Aber vielleicht geht ja irgend ein Steig Ri. Pfelders hoch?


Na stat der Timmelsjochstr koennt man noch den Steig rechts neben der Strasse fahren - zumindest bis zum Abzweig Richtung Eisjoechl .. dann wird's schwierig...


----------



## dertutnix (4. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Kommt man direkt von Norden über San Giovanni irgendwie komplett nach Riva runter (nicht die Teerstraße nach Arco)? Ich bin da die letzten hm immer Straße gefahren. Wie geht da die Marathon-Strecke?



ganz ohne asphalt geht's nicht, aber mit wenigen metern schon 




MTBMax schrieb:


> Noch weiter nördlich liegt dann die Brenta. Das geht sicher ohne Teer... ...aber fahrbar...?



hauptproblem ist zur brenta hinzukommen. etliche taleinfahrten sind asphaltiert. fahrbar in o-w-richtung so gut wie keine chance, in n-s-richtung zumindest auf der w-seite von dimaro bis madonna, dann etwas tricksen an der ortschaft vorbei, geht auf weitgehend fahrbaren wegen bis zum albergo brenta, dann dürfte es aber aus dem tal raus wieder schwierig werden und spätestens im sarca-tal scheiterst du dann endgültig (zumindest ohne boot)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Kommt man direkt von Norden über San Giovanni irgendwie komplett nach Riva runter (nicht die Teerstraße nach Arco)? Ich bin da die letzten hm immer Straße gefahren. Wie geht da die Marathon-Strecke?
> Max



Na du kannst am Croce di Bondiga einfach geradeaus fahren, das ist ein spaßiger Trail. Zwar nicht aspahltiert, aber mit den gardaseetypischen Steinen drin, weiß nicht ob das gilt, weil ursprünglich ist das ja auch künstlich befestigt. Aber dann steht man in Arco und es bleibt nur, sich mit der Sarca nach Torbole treiben zu lassen.


----------



## rachit (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey, danke, ich merk schon da gibts eine Chance (ja, klar bin ich optimist

Die Variante über Timmelsjoch find ich bis jetzt auch am vernünftigsten, aber sieht wer von euch eine Möglichkeit über den Reschenpass zu kommen?

Um weiter Richtung Start zu kommen hab ich mir gedacht Neuschwanenstein wär ja hübsch um aufzubrechen. Naja, zumindest das Eck.

Zielanfahrt Gadasee wurde einstimmig abgeleht, bleibt wohl nur sich irgendwo weiter westlich ins Tal zu kämpfen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst von Nauders (oder der Norbertshöhe) aus über Trails zum Grünsee fahren, dann zu so einem verfallenen Fort, vorbei an der Reschenalm, weiter rauf zum Pfaffensee, Plantapatschhütte, Burgeis... aber dann wirds schwer.

Aber du würdest ja ideal wohnen, um direkt von der Haustüre aus loszufahren! Wieso mit dem Auto bis Neuschwanstein? Zum Radltragen eignet sich das Karwendel doch hervorragend ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (4. Dezember 2007)

rachit schrieb:


> Die Variante über Timmelsjoch find ich bis jetzt auch am vernünftigsten, aber sieht wer von euch eine Möglichkeit über den Reschenpass zu kommen?



Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4061754&postcount=23

Da sind drei Jungs im September eine Runde durch's Val d'Uina und übern Reschenpass mit angeblich 0 Meter Teer gefahren...

Ganz grob könnte es vielleicht so gehen:
- Start im Kleinwalsertal ganz hinten und über den Hochalppass (teilw. Tragen)
- An der Bundesstraße über'n Hochtannbergpass musst du dein Bike auf die andere Straßenseite tragen  (ca. 10m)
- von da kannst "von hinten" ins Skigebiet von Lech einqueren (sorry, hab keine Karte da) und kannst da oben bis Zug fahren
- Freiburger Hütte
- Dalaas, sicherlich mit Problemen im Tal
- Silbertaler Winterjöchle, Heilbronner Hütte
- Im Tal um Galtür rum dürfte es wieder Probleme geben. Nach Ischgl kommst wahrscheinlich nicht und wenn, dann nicht aus Ischgl raus. Deswegen vielleicht gleich wieder bergauf zur Jamtal Hütte und über den Futschölpass. Haben Leute im Forum schon gemacht, ist aber viel Tragen.
- Dann müsstest dich irgendwie teerfrei zum Eingang der Uina-Schlucht oder dem Einstieg Reschenpass durchkämpfen... keine Ahnung...
- dann im Vinschgau hab ich auch keine Ahnung...

Max


----------



## dertutnix (4. Dezember 2007)

rachit schrieb:


> Zielanfahrt Gadasee wurde *einstimmig *abgeleht...



wo steht das? 

vorschlag: wenn du bis in die nähe vom lago kommst, führ ich dich persönlich ans wasser*  



* terminabhängig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Nach Ischgl kommst wahrscheinlich nicht und wenn, dann nicht aus Ischgl raus.
> 
> Max



Von Ischgl raus kann man auf der anderen Seite des Tals auf Schotter rauffahren. Ist aber nicht so dolle, wenn man Pech hat, ist der Weg total verschlammt von den LKWs, die das Skigebiet umgraben.  
Aber dann ist man ja schon südlich vom Reschenpass. Oder wieder zurück zum Timmelsjoch? Mir ist die Streckenführung mit Neuschwanstein und Timmelsjoch und Reschenpass auch noch nicht ganz klar...


----------



## powderJO (4. Dezember 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Die Heckmayer-Route scheint in der Art angelegt zu sein. Sowas kann man halt noch erweitern, so dass man ohne Asphalt auskommt.



ich finde die idee auch spannend und bin auch schon fleißig am überlegen, wie man welche pässe am idealsten aneinander reiht. gardasee würde ich auch nicht ausschließen - muss heute abend mal die karten rauskramen und suchen ...

die heckmayer-route ist aber schon sehr asphaltlastig  ich denke, der hat einfach ein lineal hingelegt und dann die direkteste linie genommen - egal ob tragepass oder teerautobahn.


----------



## dertutnix (4. Dezember 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... muss heute abend mal die karten rauskramen und suchen ...



na dann mal viel spass und ärgere dich nicht, wenn karte und realität nicht immer passen  



powderJO schrieb:


> die heckmayer-route ist aber schon sehr asphaltlastig  ich denke, der hat einfach ein lineal hingelegt und dann die direkteste linie genommen - egal ob tragepass oder teerautobahn.



beides richtig und wie er ja immer wieder betont, ist es eine route aus bergsteigersicht ...


----------



## stuntzi (4. Dezember 2007)

nettes projekt! ich würde den lago als ziel noch nicht ganz aufgeben. nach riva runter komplett ohne asphalt bis ca 8 meter vor dem see (überquerung der uferstraße, sonst nix!) geht mittels "riva-freefall" (s3-s4, von der bocca giumella 1408m). geniales teil.

um dort hinzukommen, könnten man sich eine weile auf dem sentiero de la pace (kompass weg 413, 420) vergnügen, das führt einen zurück über Bocca Saval und Bocca di Trat bis zur Bocca dell Ussol (1878m). ist sicher mindestens 50:50 fahren/schieben, also keine so ganz bescheuerte aktion.

ab hier verlassen mich meine karten... bitte fortführen .


btw, fährst du das ganze dann mit dem einrad?


----------



## rachit (5. Dezember 2007)

@max Danke, sehr interessante Route, so weit in den Westen rüber hab ich das noch garnicht überlegt.

@rob Genau mein Plan, möglichst viel hoch oben in den Bergen und  Übernachtungen nur auf Hütten. Die Fahrbarkeit, vor allem bergauf wird darunter sicher leiden. Das es klappen kann muss man Täler sicher möglichst viel meiden.

@pfadfinderin
entweder Variante A Timmeljoch mit Problem Timmeljoch wo es eng wird und sicher auch Inntal
oder Variante B Reschenpass sicher auch nicht unproblematisch dafür aber einige Anknüpfungsmöglichkeiten und schon fast am Inn vorbei.

@stunzi
btw, ja aber das verwirrt glaub ich zu sehr, drumm hab ichs ned erwähnt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2007)

Timmelsjoch hat den Wanderweg E5, der mehr oder weniger immer parallel zur Straße verläuft, das dürfte kein Problem sein! Eher wie man danach weiter kommt.


----------



## Long Pete (5. Dezember 2007)

Viel Know-how im Forum fûr ein Ostalpencross.
Bin eher interessiert in ein Westalpencross  ohne asfalt zwischen zb. Modane- Ventemilia.
- Col de la valle Etroite/Colle de Frejus/Colle del Rho
- Passo Mulatierra/Mont Jaffereau+Ciantiplagna
/Col des thures+Chalet des acles+col de dormilousse+col de la lauze+Claviere+col ?(Nahme vergessen)
- col de la mayt/col des thures
- passo valanta+col di vers+la coletta/col de la noire+col du maurin
- colle ciarbonet+passo gardetta+rocca brancia
- Passo di bravaria
- Bassa de druos
- Certosa di pesio+  Ligurische Grenzkamstrasse/col del vei del bouc+grenzkamstrasse
Ist schnel, schnell gemacht, ohne karten.
Andere Varianten möglich. 
Allerdings viel Wanderspass garantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2007)

dertutnix schrieb:


> na dann mal viel spass und ärgere dich nicht, wenn karte und realität nicht immer passen



mh, die genauigkeit und aktualität der karten lässt schon des öfteren mal zu wünschen übrig. aber viele der wege kenne ich eh und ausserdem gibt es hier bei uns in ffm einen ziemlich genialen laden (landkarten schwarz), in dem man auch ab und zu mal alte miltärkarten und so aufstöbert. auf denen lassen sich manchmal noch wege finden, die heute halt zum teil verfallen, zugewuchert und sonst was sind. aber vor allem total unbekannt und oft einen versuch wert. 




			
				stuntzi schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde den lago als ziel noch nicht ganz aufgeben. nach riva runter komplett ohne asphalt bis ca 8 meter vor dem see (überquerung der uferstraße, sonst nix!) geht mittels "riva-freefall" (s3-s4, von der bocca giumella 1408m). geniales teil.



ist das der "weg" in der nähe des klettersteigs via amicizici (oder so ähnlich)?  falls ja - eher s4 bis unfahrbar würde ich sagen. aber ich bin ja auch nicht hans ray


----------



## MTBMax (5. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich gestern Abend sowieso an meinen Karten saß und nach Ideen für Touren 2008 (nicht nur MTB) gesucht habe, hab ich auch mal einen Blick für dein Projekt riskiert. Sorry, ist jetzt nicht wirklich vertieft und sicher nur eine von vielen möglichen Routen...

Wie man vom Kleinwalsertal (Baad) bis zur Heilbronner Hütte kommt, hab ich ja gestern ungefähr beschrieben. Das Problem sind immer die Ortschaften in den Tälern. Da enden meistens die Wege aus den Bergen und unsere Zivilisation neigt dazu, im Wohnumfeld künstlichen Straßenbelag aufzuziehen. Und irgendwann musst du mal durch's Tal. Hier problematisch sind Zug (dürfte aber gehen) und Dalaas.

Ein Problem hast du nach der Abfahrt von der Heilbronnen Hütte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind am Kops-Stausee alle Straßen asphaltiert und du musst mindestens bis Galtür kommen, um wieder aufzusteigen.

Angenommen das klappt, könntest du über den Futschölpass ins Inntal. Bis zum Inn runter sollte auch gehen. Auf der rechten (südlichen) Innseite gibt's hier einen durchgehenden Forstweg. Du bist also flexibel für den nächsten Einstieg Richtung Süden.

Es gibt wohl ein Problem zum Einstieg vom Reschenpass hochzukommen. Val d'Uina sollte besser gehen. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob der Anfang geteert war.

Jetzt mach ich mal einen Sprung nach Süden. Auf der Brenta-Karte hab ich eine vermutliche Möglichkeit gesehen von Male durch die ganze Brenta bis zum Monte Casale zu kommen. Den Monte Casale kennen die Gardasee-Biker von hier sollte man eine Strecke bis zum See finden. Von Male könnte man Richtung Monte Peller auffahren, dann auf die Ostseite wechslen. Hier habe ich einen wohl machbaren Pass gesehen, der dich zu dem See da unten bringt (Lago di Tovel?). Von da die Strecke Richtung Groste-Pass, aber an der Alm ??? (erinnere nicht nur noch dunkel) nicht rechts, sondern geradeaus nach Süden. Noch ein wohl machbarer Pass (Name ?, auf der Karte aber eindeutig) und du bist irgendwo bei Ranzo. Von da habe ich einen Wanderweg gesehen, der wohl auch eine Brücke über die Sarca hat. Jetzt bist du schon am Monte Casale...

Jetzt brauchst du noch das Stück vom Vinschgau bis nach Male. Für deine Zwecke würde sich da eine Route über Tarscher Pass und Rabbijoch anbieten. Ein erster Kartenblick sagt, dass es genug Wander- und Kieswege geben sollte.

Sind nur grobe Ideen. Karten angucken macht mir halt Spaß. Das Problem sind immer die Ortschaften, die üblicherweise auch Verkehrsknotenpunkte sind. Ob man da teerfrei rumkommt, ist wohl Glückssache. Eine Systematik, die man anwenden könnte, gibt's nicht.

Die Sache mir dem Einrad interessiert mich dann doch. Was bedeutet das für die möglichen "zu befahrenden" Wege? Tragen dürfte doch stressfreier sein? Abfahrten können doch stufiger, enger und verwinkelter sein? Ich vermute, dass du auf der Stelle hüpfen und dich drehen kannst? Was für Schuhe trägst du? Hast du Clicks?

Grüße,
Max


----------



## stuntzi (5. Dezember 2007)

@powderjo, genau da gehts runter. mit den richtigen abzweigen ists aber wirklich nur ein S3 mit S4-Stellen, wenn auch teilweise höllisch ausgesetzt. ich bin's jedenfalls größtenteils mit spaß gefahren und hab dabei keine besondre ahnung von hinterrad-versetzen oder sonstigen hans-rey-techniken. aber mit dem "um-die-kurve-kommen" dürfte unser einradler ja sowieso keine probleme haben .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2007)

MTBMax schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl ein Problem zum Einstieg vom Reschenpass hochzukommen. Val d'Uina sollte besser gehen. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, ob der Anfang geteert war.
> 
> Grüße,
> Max



Ob der Weg am Inn entlang wirklich durchgehend Schotter ist, kann ich mich nicht erinnern, mag aber gut sein. Von Sclamischot aus geht ein Trail den Hang hoch (recht steil), dann trifft man auf einen Forstweg. Den kann man nun nach rechts wegfahren (geht bald durch ein Tunnel) und später über Trail zum Schwarzsee (oder Grünsee?); oder man fährt links, später auch Trail, und kommt direkt oben an der Norbertshöhe raus (direkt gegenüber des Hotels / Restaurant). Vom Schwarzsee kann man weiter Richtung Vinschgau, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> @powderjo, genau da gehts runter. mit den richtigen abzweigen ists aber wirklich nur ein S3 mit S4-Stellen, wenn auch teilweise höllisch ausgesetzt.




mmh, einigen wir uns auf s3+ . vielleicht beurteile ich den weg auch als härter, weil meine fahrtechnik schwächer ist als deine und daher die eigentlich notwendige objektivität bei der beurteilung des weges ein wenig (sooo schlecht fahre ich auch wieder nicht  ) getrübt ist. 



stuntzi schrieb:


> aber mit dem "um-die-kurve-kommen" dürfte unser einradler ja sowieso keine probleme haben .



stimmt. 

aber das wesentliche noch mal bevor es hier untergeht: mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenem weg käme der threadstarter tatsächlich bis fast nach riva runter ohne asphalt.


----------



## stuntzi (5. Dezember 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> käme der threadstarter tatsächlich bis fast nach riva runter ohne asphalt.



er käme sogar bis ganz nach riva, ohne fast und wenn und aber. zu den steilen betonweg-serpentinen ab bastione gibts noch eine querfeldein-s4-alternative (je nach jahreszeit und holz-situation). die kommt genau hinter dem alten kraftwerksbau kurz vor dem tunneleingang nach limone raus. nur noch die straße überqueren, schon kann er in den see "ein"radln oder sich die bekannte eisdiele geben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (5. Dezember 2007)

...oder "dem Flußlauf des Ledro bis zum Ende folgen"


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2007)

Schau Dir mal meine 2005er an das kommt der Sache schon ganz nahe. Es gibt auch noch einige Optimierungen dazu hier in Forum von easybiker glaub ich


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal meine 2005er an das kommt der Sache schon ganz nahe.


ist schon einge geile strecke, die du da rausgesucht hast! 
habs vor, 2008 nochmal zu fahren. unser bericht von 2006 ist hier: http://transalp06.de.vu/
aber ohne asphalt ging das auch nicht....
- ab krimmler tauernpass: die abfahrt ist neu gemacht, asphalt oder schotter?
- zwischen staller sattel und furkelpass sind wir auf strasse gefahren
- grosses problem: Passo cinque Croci. ich bin da schon 3x auf asphalt runter und warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf ne alternative. und am gegenhang den kaiserjägerweg hoch ist auch asphalt, die alternative weiter unten im valsugana neuerdings leider auch....


das thema uinaschlucht / inntal: also ich wüsste nicht, wie man ohne asphalt oder sogar strasse vom inntal zur uina- schlucht oder schwarzsee kommen kann....



prinzipiell nettes projekt, aber wer ne mehrtagestour ohne strasse fahren möchte, sollte es vielleicht eher im pfälzer wald oder finale ligure probieren


----------



## karstb (9. Dezember 2007)

> und am gegenhang den kaiserjägerweg hoch ist auch asphalt, die alternative weiter unten im valsugana neuerdings leider auch....


Da gibts auch einen Wanderweg, der zumindest runterzu größtenteils fahrbar ist. Bergauf wohl ein bisschen schieben, aber nicht die ganze Zeit. Wies mit dem Einrad ist, habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrungen.....


----------



## dertutnix (10. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das thema uinaschlucht / inntal: also ich wüsste nicht, wie man ohne asphalt oder sogar strasse vom inntal zur uina- schlucht oder schwarzsee kommen kann....



zumindest zum schwarzsee kommst du fast ohne asphalt vom inntal aus, wenn du den inn bei der brücke finstermünz querst und dann den weg zur festung nimmst. dort über die straße tragen und in der folge dann nochmal bei der straßenquerung. kurz vor nauders re auf schotterpiste hoch zur norberthöhe und zum grün/schwarzsee, nachdem du wiederum die straße überschoben hast. bis zum campingplatz vor dem einstieg in die uinaschlucht kämst du somit ohne asphalt ...
oder alternativ zum reschensee und direkt richtung sesvenna ...


----------



## Manni (10. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wollt ihr die Räder dann wirklich über die Straße tragen?  

Stell ich mir witzig vor. Uphill steil auf Schotter, dann Schieben oder Tragen durchs Geröll. Im Anschluß ewig langer Downhill auf zunächst fiesem S2 bis S3 Trail, dann lockeres crousen auf S1 bis ins Tal. Im Talbboden mit dem Vorderrad bis an die Straße ran und nach all den gemeisterten Strapazen, Schlüsselstellen, Kehren und Stufen wird das Rad über das glatte, schlaglochfreie und frisch asphaltierte Sträßchen getragen  Spätestens dann gelten Alpencrosser für die wenigen Einheimischen, die uns noch nicht für bekloppt halten als   
Davon möchte ich hier im Sommer Bilder sehen!  Das Projekt ist jedenfalls super interessant und spannend! Eben Mountainbiken in seiner reinsten Form  


Gruß Manni


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (10. Dezember 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, wollt ihr die Räder dann wirklich über die Straße tragen?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Manni



Joh, so bekommt man den 0-Asphalt-X gewiss hin! 

Der nächste macht dann einen Alp-X mit 100% Tragestrecke!  

Ich denke das jeder Biker so wenig wie möglich auf Asphalt rollen möchte. Jedenfalls Downhill. Für einen Cross mit höchstmöglichen flowigem Trailanteil ist gewiss jeder hier zu haben. Wenn man am Ende auf den 5% (Zubringer)Asphalt das Bike noch aufs Kreuz legt, na gut, wenns ums Prinzip geht dann jedem das seine....


----------



## rachit (12. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die vielen Ideen.
Ich bin echt schon sehr optimistisch, auch wenn ich mit der genauen Planung erst am Anfang bin.

Ein kleines Eck fehlt mir noch, und zwar von Schwanenstein schön in die Lechtaler Alpen.
In der Machbarkeit sehe ich eh nicht das Problem, sonder wo ist es interessant und gut zu fahren. Gerade der Anfang zum Rhythmus finden sollte es eher etwas sachte sein. 

Bin aber für alle Abschnitte und Varianten mit sehr wenig Asphalt sehr dankbar  und in alle Richtungen offen.

@Carsten: Whou, die Tour sieht echt gut aus. Nette Variante

@ Manni: Wegen so einem langweiligen Stück Straße auf Asphalt zu fahren steht in keinem Verhältniss 

@Max Ich hab keine Click Pedale, weil man nicht schnell genug raus kommt um auf die Nase fallen zu verhindern. Griffige Tatzen und Schuhe begleiten mich am Berg.

Einrad...
Ich liebe es wenns technisch schwierig ist. Je anspruchsvoller um so schöner.
Geschwindigkeitsrausch erlebt man sicher nicht. Highspeed ist so 20.
Fahrbar ist für mich alles was man noch ohne Hände gehen kann (bis S3-S4 auch bei der Tour). Absteigen wenns heikel wird ist immer drin aber mit weniger Räder kommt man leichter um die Kurven. Hochalpin ist auch kein Ding solange es bergab geht  Sprünge bis 1m werden in der Regel nicht ausgelassen.

(verrückter Spinner... Ja, aber sicher kein dummer Anfänger der sich selbst maßlos überschätzt)


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2007)

Du fährst das mit dem Einrad?
Wow, dann melde Dich mal bei mir zwecks Darsteller im nächsten Film!


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2007)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Joh, so bekommt man den 0-Asphalt-X gewiss hin!
> 
> Der nächste macht dann einen Alp-X mit 100% Tragestrecke!



Da verstehe auch ich dann endlich, warum manche "Radwandern" sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

